# Fin melt?



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

whats the treatment for it? ive started melafix treatment
Free willys fins have pinched and rolled and theres brown tinge to it, its not fin ROT so im thinking fin melt?
ill get pics later


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'd stop the Melafix and just try aquarium salt and warm water. Melafix has Tea Trea Oil which can damage a betta's labyrinth organ. Post pics and maybe I can help you identify what's wrong and find a med to try if you want to go that route. Poor Free Willy.  He had such gorgeous fins too.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ARGH willy isnt the only one. barney and Won are following suit. Barney had great fins last night, and Won won too


Willy:








Barney:








Wonwon:








wons are JUST begining to bind argh i dont use aq salt i use epson salts, i cant qt them i dont think i have room unless i move teddy and marshal out but that means heating a new tank and i dont think i have two heaters or one tank i can divde and heat URGH!
getting more pics now


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH CRAP! teddy is showing signs of binding and marshall has like drops hanging off a few rays no qt needed then i have to treat the whole tank.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've never seen fin melt before but it really does look just like that: fins melting off. Is it some kind of super contagious fungus or bacteria that they all caught it or is it something in the water?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i reckon willy brought it in remember he had funny dorsal hence his name


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's true, he did. I didn't think much of it at the time, though, just thought it was one of his funny quirks. :/


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

so did i because i have curled fins on other fish from water quality and thats all i thought it was  now i have 3 SICK and 2 getting sick


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Didn't someone on AusAqua go through this with some of their bettas? I think they started using either Triple Sulfa or Tetracycline, I can't recall which. 

Hopefully you can find out how to beat it. Fin problems in bettas are so frustrating.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

urgh i dont know i posted on there too im stumped. lesson to everyone QT NEW FISH!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's not fin rot but when I goggled fin melt all I got were recipes for tuna melt sandwiches. :/ I think it's a fungus, maybe?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It looks like the fins are "clubbing" where they are curling up and together. What is your pH? And do you notice any of the fins falling off or just that weird "drip" effect?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

it all bonding together to get the drip look and the ph is a little high im waiting on water to filter for the water change


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm wondering if the pH is making the fins curl together to get that bonded look. How are they acting otherwise? Eating and swimming okay or not?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting....

This is a 10gal divided tank...with 5 males correct....

Filter, live plants, how much and how often are the water changes, water temp, additives used, any tank mates like shrimp or snails, appetite, treatment tried, do you have a water test kit to test water prams....tell me about your source water......tap, well, filtered...etc......
Behavior..any changes or changes in appetite....


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a *10gal divided tank*...with 5 males correct....
*not sure its size and yes it holds 6 fish but there is only 5


Filter *yes*, live plants *no*, how much and how often are the water changes *25% two -three times a week*, water temp *78* *- 82f*, additives used *none*, any tank mates like shrimp or snails *none*, appetite *3-4 pellets a night*, treatment tried *started melafix going to try a fungal medication i have on hand*, do you have a water test kit to test water prams *the only one up was PH it was 7.6 ive done two wterchanges since*....tell me about your source water......tap, well, filtered *RO lab grade filtered water, strips ALL chemicals*...etc......
Behavior..any changes or changes in appetite....*no changes in any, Willy had the curved fin when i bought him i thought it was just cured due to water quality not a sickness, but then the melt turned his white Butterfly pattern an orange-brown and then the binding and drippy look hit. *


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If this RO unit is in your house the filter/membrane may need changed....RO water pH is generally much lower..I think 6-7..but not 100% sure on that...I suspect that is the problems since all the fish are starting to show symptoms...if you are getting/buying the RO water ask them what the pH is supposed to be......RO is near pure- all minerals removed which in turn drops the pH and on the flip side...if the unit is working properly...it lack the needed minerals for long term health.....you can either use a 50/50 tap/RO water mix or use an additive to add the minerals back.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> If this RO unit is in your house the filter/membrane may need changed....RO water pH is generally much lower..I think 6-7..but not 100% sure on that...I suspect that is the problems since all the fish are starting to show symptoms...if you are getting/buying the RO water ask them what the pH is supposed to be......RO is near pure- all minerals removed which in turn drops the pH and on the flip side...if the unit is working properly...it lack the needed minerals for long term health.....you can either use a 50/50 tap/RO water mix or use an additive to add the minerals back.



Ro was tested it is ph 6 ive tested it a few times and it never changes


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What are you doing to the water to change it from 6 to 7.6......


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol i did nothing OFL water goes through RO filter into pristene cleaned bucket straight into tank (slowly unless the fish are floating)


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

what happened with your fish? did you fig it out? looks like i got a melting fish too


----------

